# Walleye swimbait



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

got around to making a Walleye swimbait. my dentist is a Walleye guy and asked about one. maybe a discount on my next visit?  

6", slow sinker.
i think the gold base is a little dark, will have to lighten it up on the next one.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Beautiful. How'd you make the eye?

Brian


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

triton175 said:


> Beautiful. How'd you make the eye?
> 
> Brian


epoxy drop eye.
mix a little black with white paint to make it a dirty white. mix the 5 min. epoxy and add the tinyest bit of paint to the mix to make it translucent, then apply the drop to the lure.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

wow beautiful work.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, that is incredible. Muskie bait I guess?


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Very Nice !! Love the fins/tail. 
Cliff

www.alleycatlures.com


----------

